# Possible ITBS? Strained muscle?



## Libertybarberstg (Nov 25, 2013)

After almost a year off the bike I've decided to get back out there. I was on my first ride last Sunday about 22 miles in pedaling along and start to feel a pain on the outer side of my knee/calf. It started small but got progressively worse with each pedal stroke. Before long I couldn't pedal with my right leg. I got home and started doing some research and came up with possible IT band syndrome but the pain is more on the upper lateral part of my calf than the side of my knee. I've been using my foam roller and taking ibuprofen all this last week with little to no improvement. I got the bike out today and pedaled around the block and by the time I got back to my house it started to hurt. I will be seeing a PT soon but wanted to get some more input if possible. Does it sound like IT band? Strained muscle? This is so frustrating!

I should also add that this ride took place on a new bike. BUT I rode a lot before I took the year off, I did 4 century rides in 2012, one of them on a fixed gear and never had a single knee issue.


----------



## rockdude (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds like IT to me. I have had almost identical problems. Find a Muscle Activation Techniques specialist in you area. They will fix you up. Also something about the way you fix on your bike could be causing it. Check setback and height of saddle. IT bands can require a lot of rest to get well.


----------

